# M3 price and colour space..



## Ivan Muller (Apr 8, 2015)

I see one of our local dealers has the M3 plus standard zoom on its webstore. Price is R7300-00 and estimated time of release is MAY. This is equivalent to about usd 610-00 and euro 570. This is approx what I bought my M plus 22m plus adapter for after the first price decrease...later on it was even cheaper...but at least it sounds like a good deal to me, 1/3 of the price of an 7d2, 1/2 price of an X100T. The price of the EVF is a wopping R5000-00 though...not sure what it sells for in the US or Europe

So I will probably get one to replace my aging M and I do have a Leica ovf that goes well with the 22mm...I have been looking keenly at a 'point-and-shoot-carry-with-me-all-day- high- image- quality- camera' and this looks like it might be one of the cheaper ones available and still fit in with the rest of my Canon system.

Only problem so far is that I notice the color space is S-RGB only....I wonder can one change it to Adobe RGB via LR etc, does it matter, and why only S RGB??


----------



## eosuser1234 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just buy the EVF EOS M3 kit on amazon Japan. Then the EVF ends up being like $35.00.


----------



## sunnyVan (Apr 8, 2015)

Got mine as a kit on eBay for $640. Includes body and evf. I figure if I don't like the evf I'd sell it so that the body ends up being about $450.

It's coming today so I cant answer your question about color space.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 8, 2015)

Ivan Muller said:


> Only problem so far is that I notice the color space is S-RGB only....I wonder can one change it to Adobe RGB via LR etc, does it matter, and why only S RGB??



If you shoot RAW, you can pick any color space you want in post. If you shoot jpg you're stuck with sRGB. No idea why Canon would limit that, except to make what's arguably a consumer camera less complex. Inadvertently setting Adobe RGB leads to web-shared images looking flat, mismatches between screen and print, etc.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, I have never shot jpeg but it makes sense that you could choose the col space in Raw.... its the answer I wanted.


----------

